# ideas? Adding a door to a hallway



## falieson (Feb 13, 2010)

So, I just moved into my mother's place to save on rent for a little while until the economy picks up again. Neither of us have lived together since I was 16 (6 years ago) and even her large house is beginning to feel a bit crowded.

I have my own corner of the house with an office, bedroom, and bathroom which all comes off of a hallway. She suggested that we figure out a door for the hallway. The hallway is only a little wider than a standard door frame and the ceiling is about 8ft tall.

What are your suggestions? I was thinking some sort of retractable blind that would be easily removed down the road, but I can't seem to find any.

If there was some sort of solution that could also reduce noise crossing the threshold, that would be great too.

The two main considerations in this project would be price and the ability to uninstall it in the future.

Thanks for reading and I look forward to your responses!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

How wide is the hallway (ours is about 4 1/2')? If you can build a frame for lets say a 32" doorway, and finish it, can you do that? This would mean not tearing into any drywall, but just mounting it as a frame in the hall, and securing it with screws into the studs & may have to put cripples at the rafters to secure from the top.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

If you don't want to do any framing, try an accordion type door. Available at big box stores. There are also 8' high bifold doors that require minimal framing.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

hmmm.... on the cheap...

hard to beat tension rod and some old draps, bedspreads...

double check the air return paths ... you don't want the quest for a little
more privacy to mess up air temp comfort for all.


----------

